# ma cosa avrà di speciale?



## SigCeppo

Salve a tutti!
Dovendo tradurre l'espressione: 'ma cos'avrà di tanto speciale X in confronto ad Y', 'avrà' si traduce al futuro come in italiano? 
La traduzione sarebbe: 'Mais, qu'est-ce que X aura de special en comparaison de Y'?
Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao SigCeppo,

In genere, questo futuro si rende con 'Mais qu'est-ce que X peut bien avoir de si spécial en comparaison de Y' o 'Que peut bien avoir de si spécial X en ...'; ma dato che il costrutto francese è più pesante di quello italiano, specie se si deve ripetere, è altrettanto possibile tradurlo con un semplice indicativo presente, senza dimenticare il _si _e aggiungendo un _donc_: 'Mais qu'a donc de si spécial X en comparaison de Y?'. Credo di preferire quest'ultima soluzione, ma certo che dipende anche dal contesto.


----------



## SigCeppo

Grazie mille Matoupaschat, la tua risposta è utilissima!

In effetti, io avevo anche pensato di tradurlo utilizzando il presente, e cioè di tradurre 'Qu'est-ce que X a de special in comparaison de Y', ma adesso mi rendo conto che sarebbe stata incorretta e non sufficiente.

Grazie ancora!


----------



## Aoyama

Ce futur pourrait aussi être rendu par un _conditionnel_ en français (selon contexte) :
'Mais qu'est-ce que X pourrait bien avoir de si spécial en comparaison de Y' , 'Que pourrait bien avoir de si spécial X en ...'


----------



## swift

Je suis de l'avis de mon prédécesseur : le conditionnel est tout à fait plausible et je dirais même que les formulations qu'Aoyama vous a proposées sont les plus courantes en français.


----------



## matoupaschat

Aoyama said:


> Ce futur pourrait aussi être rendu par un _conditionnel_ en français (selon contexte) :
> 'Mais qu'est-ce que X pourrait bien avoir de si spécial en comparaison de Y' , 'Que pourrait bien avoir de si spécial X en ...'


Le conditionnel, oui, d'accord, mais toujours avec _pouvoir + (infinitif)_, il me semble. Je ne vois pas bien 'Qu'aurait X de si spécial en comparaison de Y?' pour traduire le futur italien.
Ton avis, Aoyama?


----------



## Aoyama

Mais, pourquoi pas avec "avoir" aussi ? Le futur en français n'étant pas possible ici (tu ne dirais pas "qu'aura X de si spécial ..."), "aurait" serait possible, mais dans un contexte particulier (qui, c'est vrai, ne cadrerait peut-être pas avec ce futur italien).
Par exemple : 'Qu'aurait X de si spécial en comparaison de/avec Y pour que nous lui donnions priorité à ce poste ?'
Maintenant : "que pourrait avoir ..." serait plus naturel.


----------



## matoupaschat

> 'Qu'aurait X de si spécial en comparaison de/avec Y pour que nous lui donnions priorité à ce poste ?'


Oui, d'accord, là ça ne me gène pas du tout. Une question d'équilibre...


----------

